# Small Scale Electroplating



## rxh (3 Mar 2013)

Does anyone have recommendations for a supplier of equipment and consumables for electroplating? I am interested in the possibility of nickel plating small items such as tools and motorcycle parts.


----------



## Bigdanny (3 Mar 2013)

I've never used these people, so can't say if they are good or bad.
http://www.caswelleurope.co.uk/Plat-Met-Fin-new.htm

Hope this helps
Danny


----------



## 12345Peter (4 Mar 2013)

This place is perhaps the best pricing you will find, they will also help. If it is really small scale then brush plating may be worth trying as the outlay is far less and you can decide if it is worth the extra money to go to tank plating.

http://gaterosplating.co.uk

There is a walkthrough of brushplating and of tank plating here http://www.penchemistry.co.uk

Regards
Peter

Mod Edit; Links


----------



## bugbear (5 Mar 2013)

rxh":1uayvuh8 said:


> Does anyone have recommendations for a supplier of equipment and consumables for electroplating? I am interested in the possibility of nickel plating small items such as tools and motorcycle parts.



I have a 1930's book on "shed" electroplating.

The chemicals used are terrifying. I would NOT even start down that road.

BugBear


----------



## CHJ (5 Mar 2013)

I have done small scale tank plating at home in the past, very easy and effective. Main criteria is making sure that the surface to be plated is free from grease and contaminants, surface finish relies on base metal surface unless you are doing deep/thick plating with something like copper and then buffing that to remove high spots and produce a high polish substrate.

We had a Brush Plating station for the recovery of small components dimension wise and protection plating to high tolerances for Aero components. (Very high accuracy of film thickness achievable with good time/current/method control)

Solutions not cheap, at least the ones we used weren't and needs a bit more kit to ensure controlled surface coating but is a lot less hazardous from the volume of chemicals involved and disposal problems.
I think I've got the COSH assessments somewhere. Will try and dig them out.


Edit: I used to copper plate names on to brass items for gifts and highlight horse brasses with copper details for farming friends who had collections, this in the days when we had no mains electricity and relied on batteries or accumulators for power.


----------



## flh801978 (5 Mar 2013)

I bought some of the gateros kits nickel,copper and zinc and restored all the brightwork on this







reccomend the kits wholeheartedly was cheap too


----------



## 12345Peter (5 Mar 2013)

Lovely machine.

Regards
Peter


----------



## rxh (5 Mar 2013)

Thanks to all for your replies. I've done a bit of research and it seems that genuine chrome plating involves very dangerous chemicals and is not advisable to attempt. However, it is nickel plating that I'm interested in so I am tempted to try Gateros but I'll do some more reading first. I'll post the results if I go ahead.

flh: I like the bike - please can you tell us a few details of it?


----------



## flh801978 (5 Mar 2013)

It's a 1925 Ner a car bike model c 350 cc blackburne engine and 3 speed sturmey archer gearbox search on YouTube if you want to see video of it in action same user name


----------



## Eric The Viking (6 Mar 2013)

Frost's sell the kits - I've just thrown their current catalogue out, I think, but I'll check. Their main business seems to be car and bike restorers (geezers in garages), for whom cost is no object. Some of their plating kits were eye-stretchingly expensive, but still cheaper than sending it off. 

One point though - the finished quality is down to surface prep. What you plate is the surface you'll get afterwards. 

You don't say where you are in your profile. I mention this because you may well find a local plater is a better bet, and certainly a very good source of advice, and possibly even of chemicals too. If in the West Country, Buckfast Plating used to be the main people, but a quick Google indicates they're no longer with us, sadly.They had a collection/delivery service that came up to Bristol.

E.

Sorry - got the link to Frost's wrong earlier - now corrected.


----------



## rxh (6 Mar 2013)

flh: I had a look on Youtube and enjoyed seeing your bike in action. It makes my 1968 Triumph T120 look like a youngster.

Eric: Thanks for the tips.


----------



## flh801978 (7 Mar 2013)

this was it before i started


----------



## Eric The Viking (7 Mar 2013)

Wow! Forgive my ignorance, but what is it?

Is that a carbide lamp on the front, incidentally, and is it some form of hub-centre steering? It's too early for Earle's forks, I assume.

E.


----------

